# How would you like to own this piranha?



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Described as the most elegant of piranha. Just a pic out of one of my books. Looks dead, probably someone's dinner! MMMmmm


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

thats a sick looking p. its like the batman of p's


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I would of loved too


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe one of the mods could tell us why fish like this are not as popular or as heavily distributed as say a red belly or a black rhom... They just must not live as well in captivity. Maybe it's because they don't breed as "readily."

? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's another crazy piranha. Serra. Notatus. What a giant! This guy is holding him two handed in this pic!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> Here's another crazy piranha. Serra. Notatus. What a giant! This guy is holding him two handed in this pic!
> 
> View attachment 162318


If I'm not mistaken thats a manueli ......... never seen at that size in captivity.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you read the print below the pic, it says Serra. Notatus. I'm not trying to argue, but if it's in a book then it's true! LOL


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> If you read the print below the pic, it says Serra. Notatus. I'm not trying to argue, *but if it's in a book then it's true!* LOL


Isn't that the truth .............. I would like someone else with a lil more experience ID'ing, Id that fish.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Notatus/caribe = only found in Venezula

so, i think that book IS wrong, and thats a manny.

ANd also, caribe/notatus do not get 19"....lol....

*source* http://www.opefe.com/manueli.html

I hope frank doesnt mind me using these pics...



















That manny would be worth over a grand here in the states...probably more!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

look at thoes teeth lol there like human teeth just sharpend alot..


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That pic I put up is in your link. Those are some big fish. Maybe the book is wrong. I'm putting it in the fireplace right now. So much for expanding your mind!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

S. niger is an old name no longer used for S. rhombeus...I believe though that the fish in that picture has been ID'd as an RBP in breeding colors, but I could be wrong.

Also, as Dawgz pointed out, S.notatus is a former name for P. caribe (that fish is a manny). Your books are out of date (pictures are still cool though)...check out www.opefe.com for up-to-date classification info.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i noticed the names and classifications have changed alot with p's. i second the motion of that first black p being a red. the shape of the head is what makes me think its a pygo.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Notatus/caribe = only found in Venezula
> 
> so, i think that book IS wrong, and thats a manny.
> 
> ...


That thing is a monster ! Just look at the teeth. That fish can do some pretty serious damage i bet.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

That first pic looks like a S. Rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

A huge 19"+ manuelli like the one in the pic would be my dream piranha to own.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hell, if that book hasn't made the fireplace yet, send it here...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> S. niger is an old name no longer used for S. rhombeus...I believe though that the fish in that picture has been ID'd as an RBP in breeding colors, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, as Dawgz pointed out, S.notatus is a former name for P. caribe (that fish is a manny). Your books are out of date (pictures are still cool though)...check out www.opefe.com for up-to-date classification info.


Correct.

The first one I thought had been ID'ed as a Cariba, but a Nattereri would work as well.

The second one is definitely a Manny.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im preety sure the first fish is a cariba in breeding mode

the second deff a manny a nice one too


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Kinda sad how it says that the village where it was caught, and the big piranhas no longer exist


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The "S. niger" looks like a spray painted rhom to me...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally, I would say it was a spray painted pygo.

Where is Frank when we need him?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Personally, I would say it was a spray painted pygo.
> 
> Where is Frank when we need him?


i would have to say rhom to never seen a pygo that shape before


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The "S. niger" looks like a spray painted rhom to me...


yup, even the teeth are black


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Coldfire Posted Today, 12:07 PM
> Personally, I would say it was a spray painted pygo.
> 
> Where is Frank when we need him?


I'm around, you guys are doing such a good job on correcting the book didn't think I was needed.

Spray painted rhom? No, that's what a dead fish looks like that is smokey-grey to black color. Its not painted.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont think they go around spray painting fish in brazil for fun i could be wrong but its highly unlikly most deff a cariba with breeding colors and dead like hastatus


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> i dont think they go around spray painting fish in brazil for fun i could be wrong but its highly unlikly most deff a cariba with breeding colors and *dead like hastatus*


Frank's still alive.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

FRANK - this book is by Prof. Manolito Pinkguni. Is this guy popular among fish/piranha science or is he just a bookwriter??????? Also this book I have strangely doesn't have a copyright date. Any idea how old it is??? It is called "Piranhas" by Prof. ............

Other than that, It has great information about care of piranhas.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

November 1996.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmm... I imagine some of you guys own this book too.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I definitely do.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Im also of the opinion that the first pic is that of a very large rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This book is so out dated I own a copy too, I bought a copy just around the time I bought my first piranha, a p. natterari.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The "S. niger" looks like a spray painted rhom to me...


I was going to say the exact same thing.
Especially when you look at the tail....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I'm around, you guys are doing such a good job on correcting the book didn't think I was needed.
> 
> Spray painted rhom? No, that's what a dead fish looks like that is smokey-grey to black color. Its not painted.


Humm, I did not realize that they (dead fish) looked so smokey-grey/black when dead.

Frank in your opinion, is that a Serra or Pygo?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Serrasalmus.


:rasp:


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> Described as the most elegant of piranha. Just a pic out of one of my books. Looks dead, probably someone's dinner! MMMmmm
> 
> View attachment 162315


Cool Pic


----------

